# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نحوه برگزاری دانشگاه

## rozhano

سلام بچه ها وقتتون بخیر
شما میدونید از ابان که دانشجوها وارد ددانشگاه میشن نحوه حضور چجوریه؟
خوابگاه میدن یا نه؟چقد از اموزش حضوریه چقد غیر حضوری؟
دانشجوها و کسایی که اطلاع دارن توضیح بدن ممنون میشم

----------


## Paxton

> سلام بچه ها وقتتون بخیر
> شما میدونید از ابان که دانشجوها وارد ددانشگاه میشن نحوه حضور چجوریه؟
> خوابگاه میدن یا نه؟چقد از اموزش حضوریه چقد غیر حضوری؟
> دانشجوها و کسایی که اطلاع دارن توضیح بدن ممنون میشم


سلام
والا هیچی تو این مملکت معلوم نیست.
قبل کنکور 99 گفتن یک ماه تعویق. فرداش مخالفت شد باهاش .
گفتن از 15 شهریور مدارس باز میشه. بعدش اومدن گفتن اجباری نیست .

گویا قراره پنجشنبه برای دانشگاه ها تصمیم گیری بشه.
ولی بنظر من بعیده حضوری بشه. چون علاوه بر کلاس ها، بحث خوابگاه و سلف و ... هست که حساسیت خیلی بیشتری نسبت به مدارس داره.

----------


## Hans_Landa

> سلام بچه ها وقتتون بخیر
> شما میدونید از ابان که دانشجوها وارد ددانشگاه میشن نحوه حضور چجوریه؟
> خوابگاه میدن یا نه؟چقد از اموزش حضوریه چقد غیر حضوری؟
> دانشجوها و کسایی که اطلاع دارن توضیح بدن ممنون میشم


سلام دوست عزیز

حقیقتا روز های اول در دانشگاه برای ورودی های جدید اگه حضوری نباشه ، واقعا بده.جذابیتش به حضوری بودن و آشنایی با فضای دانشگاه و دیدن هم رشته ای ها و مواردی از این دست هست. :Yahoo (100): 

اونطور که من به عنوان دانشجو خبر دارم. بستگی به شرایط دانشگاهی که قبول میشید داره،و به صورت کلی ترکیبی از حضوری و مجازی هست. اما همونطور که دوستمون گفتن با توجه به مسائلی همچون سلف ،خوابگاه و ... احتمالا اکثرش مجازی خواهد بود.

----------


## rozhano

> سلام
> والا هیچی تو این مملکت معلوم نیست.
> قبل کنکور 99 گفتن یک ماه تعویق. فرداش مخالفت شد باهاش .
> گفتن از 15 شهریور مدارس باز میشه. بعدش اومدن گفتن اجباری نیست .
> 
> گویا قراره پنجشنبه برای دانشگاه ها تصمیم گیری بشه.
> ولی بنظر من بعیده حضوری بشه. چون علاوه بر کلاس ها، بحث خوابگاه و سلف و ... هست که حساسیت خیلی بیشتری نسبت به مدارس داره.


الان شمایی که دانشجو هستید دانشگاهتون به چه صورت برگزار میشه؟
خوابگاه به بچه ها میدن اصلا؟

----------


## rozhano

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> حقیقتا روز های اول در دانشگاه برای ورودی های جدید اگه حضوری نباشه ، واقعا بده.جذابیتش به حضوری بودن و آشنایی با فضای دانشگاه و دیدن هم رشته ای ها و مواردی از این دست هست.
> 
> اونطور که من به عنوان دانشجو خبر دارم. بستگی به شرایط دانشگاهی که قبول میشید داره،و به صورت کلی ترکیبی از حضوری و مجازی هست. اما همونطور که دوستمون گفتن با توجه به مسائلی همچون سلف ،خوابگاه و ... احتمالا اکثرش مجازی خواهد بود.


اونکه صد درصد اصل دانشگاه و کلا آموزش به حضوری بودنشه اغلب بچه ها چه مدرسه چه دانشجو خیلی نمیتونن از طریق مجازی خوب یاد بگیرن!
امیدوارم یکی دو هفته حضوری باشه حداقل بعدش غیر حضوری که هم با محیط دانشگاه اشنا بشیم هم از ویروس کرونا در امان باشم.
البته مساله خوابگاهم هست که میتونن بدن و بهداشتو رعایت کنن توش یا نه!

----------


## Paxton

> الان شمایی که دانشجو هستید دانشگاهتون به چه صورت برگزار میشه؟
> خوابگاه به بچه ها میدن اصلا؟


دانشگاه تهران که فعلا اعلام کرده این ترم بصورت کاملا مجازی هست
اما یهو میبینی پنجشنبه میگن کلاس های دانشگاه ها باید بصورت حضوری برگزار بشه  :Yahoo (39): 
بنده خدا_ مسئول عالی رتبه_ هم بدتر از ما، صبح فرداش تازه میفهمه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rozhano


سلام بچه ها وقتتون بخیر
شما میدونید از ابان که دانشجوها وارد ددانشگاه میشن نحوه حضور چجوریه؟
خوابگاه میدن یا نه؟چقد از اموزش حضوریه چقد غیر حضوری؟
دانشجوها و کسایی که اطلاع دارن توضیح بدن ممنون میشم


هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد


امیدوارم شایعه باشه ولی دقیقا پیش خودشون چی فکر کردند؟
بذار دو هفته حضوریش کنیم بچه ها محیط دانشگاه رو ببینم یکم از غذای سلفی که تعطیله و رستوران مکمل دانشگاه بازه بخورن در خوابگاهی که به میزان 40 درصد باید اشغال بشه جاشون بدیم کاراشونو بکنن کراشاشونو بزن بعد که بحث اموزش برسیم بعد سه هفته دیگه حضوری نباشه و انلاین باشه
به کرونا هم سه هفته دستور میدیم کسیو مبتلا نکنه....*

----------


## rozhano

> *
> 
> هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد
> 
> 
> امیدوارم شایعه باشه ولی دقیقا پیش خودشون چی فکر کردند؟
> بذار دو هفته حضوریش کنیم بچه ها محیط دانشگاه رو ببینم یکم از غذای سلفی که تعطیله و رستوران مکمل دانشگاه بازه بخورن در خوابگاهی که به میزان 40 درصد باید اشغال بشه جاشون بدیم کاراشونو بکنن کراشاشونو بزن بعد که بحث اموزش برسیم بعد سه هفته دیگه حضوری نباشه و انلاین باشه
> به کرونا هم سه هفته دستور میدیم کسیو مبتلا نکنه....*


به کراش که فک نکنم برسه تو دو سه هفته  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی جدا برا بچه هایی که خوابگاه میرن خیلی خطرناکه تو یه محیط سی متری 5 6 نفر بخوان باشن واقعا خطرناکه
امید وارم به یکی دو جلسه بسنده بکنن و بقیش تا اتمام کرونا غیر حضوری باشه

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rozhano


به کراش که فک نکنم برسه تو دو سه هفته 
ولی جدا برا بچه هایی که خوابگاه میرن خیلی خطرناکه تو یه محیط سی متری 5 6 نفر بخوان باشن واقعا خطرناکه
امید وارم به یکی دو جلسه بسنده بکنن و بقیش تا اتمام کرونا غیر حضوری باشه


کراش که هیچ رل و کاپل هم تو هفته‌یِ اول دیده شده  
امیدوارم سریع این ویروس نحس ریشه کن بشه دلم برا دانشگاه تنگ شده*

----------


## masi.b

تو دانشگاه رفتنم شانس نداریم....کنکور ک جای خود...

----------


## rozhano

> *
> کراش که هیچ رل و کاپل هم تو هفته‌یِ اول دیده شده  
> امیدوارم سریع این ویروس نحس ریشه کن بشه دلم برا دانشگاه تنگ شده*


ماها تازه واردیم شما بیشتر تجربه داریولی بچه ها واردن مجازیم شده کار خودشونو انجام میدن
آره واقعا مخصوصا ماهایی که تاحالا دانشگا نرفتیم خیلی بده که کلا سال اول دانشگامون قراره مجازی باشه  :Yahoo (19): (((
الان دانشگاه شما خوابگاه میدن به بچه های شهرستان؟

----------


## rozhano

> تو دانشگاه رفتنم شانس نداریم....کنکور ک جای خود...


واقعا
اون از وعض تعویق
اون از سختی سوالا و نحوه برگزاری کنکور
اینم از دانشگاه
نسل سوخته ماییم

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام بچه ها وقتتون بخیر
> شما میدونید از ابان که دانشجوها وارد ددانشگاه میشن نحوه حضور چجوریه؟
> خوابگاه میدن یا نه؟چقد از اموزش حضوریه چقد غیر حضوری؟
> دانشجوها و کسایی که اطلاع دارن توضیح بدن ممنون میشم


سلام.
احتمال خیلی زیاد تماما غیر حضوری باشه.
یه سامانه ای هست به اسم نوید.
اونجا درسایی که تو ترم جاری دارید رو میاره. منابع رو استتید به صورت اسلاید قرار میدن که گاها ویس هم روشون هست و گاهی نیست. بستی به استاد داره.
قسمت تکالیف داره که استاد تکالیفو قرار میده و تایم تعیین میکنه که انجامش بدید.
قسمت امتحان داره.
ولی از اونجایی که اساتید معمولا مباحث خاص خودشونو درس میدن، توصیه م اینه که در صورت مجازی شدن، سعی کنید بقیه همکلاسی هاتونو پیدا کنید و یه گروه تو تلگرام یا واتس باز کنید. اگه از شهر دانشگاهتون یه دوست هم داشته باشید چه بهتر. حالا اینا به چه دردی میخوره؟ یکیش جزوه س! معمولا جزوه های اماده که ورودی های قبلی نوشتن رو میتونی از طریق دوستت پیدا کنی و برات ارسال کنه. ترمای اول یه خورده گیج میزنید کلا پس بهتره با هم ارتباط داشته باشید تا مشکلی پیش نیاد ( مثلا به مشکل انتخاب واحد میخورید و ...)
خابگاه که کلا کنسله اگه مجازی باشه.
پ.ن: دلم واستون میسوزه ترم یک رو اینجوری شروع میکنید :Yahoo (4):  ترم یک کل هیجانش به زیر وشمی نگاه مردنا و مورد پیدا کردناس :Yahoo (4):  البته عجله کردنا کارا رو خراب میکنه

----------


## rozhano

> سلام.
> احتمال خیلی زیاد تماما غیر حضوری باشه.
> یه سامانه ای هست به اسم نوید.
> اونجا درسایی که تو ترم جاری دارید رو میاره. منابع رو استتید به صورت اسلاید قرار میدن که گاها ویس هم روشون هست و گاهی نیست. بستی به استاد داره.
> قسمت تکالیف داره که استاد تکالیفو قرار میده و تایم تعیین میکنه که انجامش بدید.
> قسمت امتحان داره.
> ولی از اونجایی که اساتید معمولا مباحث خاص خودشونو درس میدن، توصیه م اینه که در صورت مجازی شدن، سعی کنید بقیه همکلاسی هاتونو پیدا کنید و یه گروه تو تلگرام یا واتس باز کنید. اگه از شهر دانشگاهتون یه دوست هم داشته باشید چه بهتر. حالا اینا به چه دردی میخوره؟ یکیش جزوه س! معمولا جزوه های اماده که ورودی های قبلی نوشتن رو میتونی از طریق دوستت پیدا کنی و برات ارسال کنه. ترمای اول یه خورده گیج میزنید کلا پس بهتره با هم ارتباط داشته باشید تا مشکلی پیش نیاد ( مثلا به مشکل انتخاب واحد میخورید و ...)
> خابگاه که کلا کنسله اگه مجازی باشه.
> پ.ن: دلم واستون میسوزه ترم یک رو اینجوری شروع میکنید ترم یک کل هیجانش به زیر وشمی نگاه مردنا و مورد پیدا کردناس البته عجله کردنا کارا رو خراب میکنه


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
امتحانات به چه صورته اونا هم انلاینه یا حضوریه؟
ینی بنظرتون با بچه های سال بالایی دوست شیم جزوه و سوال اماده بگیریم ازشون؟
تو همون سامانه نوید چتی چیزی نمیشه کرد؟اخه فک کنم چون حداکثر دو هفته حضوری باشه شایدم اصلا نباشه بشه با کسی دوست شد و ...

پ.ن:مگه دانشگاه علوم پزشکیم از این خبراس؟ من فک میکردم این کارا مخصوص بچه ها آزاده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rozhano


ماها تازه واردیم شما بیشتر تجربه داری������ولی بچه ها واردن مجازیم شده کار خودشونو انجام میدن������������
آره واقعا مخصوصا ماهایی که تاحالا دانشگا نرفتیم خیلی بده که کلا سال اول دانشگامون قراره مجازی باشه (((
الان دانشگاه شما خوابگاه میدن به بچه های شهرستان؟


اینم هست
خوابگاه آره ولی 40 درصد ظرفیت
مثلا یه اتاق 8 نفره نهایتا 4 نفر
نگران نباش به زودی این ویروس نحس میره و زیابی های دانشگاهو میبینی*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rozhano



امتحانات به چه صورته اونا هم انلاینه یا حضوریه؟
ینی بنظرتون با بچه های سال بالایی دوست شیم جزوه و سوال اماده بگیریم ازشون؟
تو همون سامانه نوید چتی چیزی نمیشه کرد؟اخه فک کنم چون حداکثر دو هفته حضوری باشه شایدم اصلا نباشه بشه با کسی دوست شد و ...

پ.ن:مگه دانشگاه علوم پزشکیم از این خبراس؟ من فک میکردم این کارا مخصوص بچه ها آزاده



امتحانات که ترم پیش انلاین بود خیلیم چسبید این ترم معلوم نیس ولی
نه تو نوید نمیشه چت کرد مگر اینکه استاد تو بخش گفتگو یه موضوع باز کنه که اونجا درباره درس اظهار نظر کنید
چت انشالله گروه های تلگرام و واتس اپ گروهتون و بخش چتی که کلاس انلاین ها هست تو ادوب کانکت یا اسکای روم
دوستیم که میشه از مجازی شروع میشه به حقیقی میرسه
به نظرم این بهتره چون تو مجازی راحت تری
دوستان تصدیق میکنن که اوایل ترم یک حتی بهم سلام هم نمیدن مخصوصا دخترا پسرا به هم ولی مجازی یه راحتی خاصی داره


نوید یه همچین جاییه تکلیف میدن انجام میدی بازخورد میگیری جزوه هم خودشون میذارن

و اینم یه آینه تمام قد از یه دانشجوی نمونه که فقط تکلیف اول و اخرشو به موقع میفرسته*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> امتحانات به چه صورته اونا هم انلاینه یا حضوریه؟
> ینی بنظرتون با بچه های سال بالایی دوست شیم جزوه و سوال اماده بگیریم ازشون؟
> تو همون سامانه نوید چتی چیزی نمیشه کرد؟اخه فک کنم چون حداکثر دو هفته حضوری باشه شایدم اصلا نباشه بشه با کسی دوست شد و ...
> 
> پ.ن:مگه دانشگاه علوم پزشکیم از این خبراس؟ من فک میکردم این کارا مخصوص بچه ها آزاده


امتحانام انلاینه :Yahoo (4): 
همکلاسی یا سال بالایی.. فرق نداره کسی که بتونه جزوه برسونه دستت و الا خودت مجبچری جزوه بنویسی یا کتاب بخونی که معمولا نتیجه البی نداره.
شاید موقع ثبت نام فرصت خوبی باشه برای پیدا کردن همکلاسی هات.

----------


## Mohamad_R

کارای زیادی میتونن بکن اما شما در نظر بگیر بدترین حالتی که میتونه من و شما سال اولی رو زجر بده اتفاق خواهد افتاد . برداشتن واحد اشتباه تا ننوشتن جزو درست درمون . 


پ.ن : هفته قبل بازم حرف تفکیک جنسیتی در دانشگاه ها بود . با همین روال فردا میگن ازواج هم مشکل داره

----------


## hisoka

> کارای زیادی میتونن بکن اما شما در نظر بگیر بدترین حالتی که میتونه من و شما سال اولی رو زجر بده اتفاق خواهد افتاد . برداشتن واحد اشتباه تا ننوشتن جزو درست درمون . 
> 
> 
> پ.ن : هفته قبل بازم حرف تفکیک جنسیتی در دانشگاه ها بود . با همین روال فردا میگن ازواج هم مشکل داره


شمای سال اولی ترم یک انتخاب واحد نداری  :Yahoo (4):  انشالله ترم 2 با این میدون جنگ اشنا میشید


پ.ن : خیلی بیجا میکنن دانشکاه مختلط میسازن که بعد بخوان تفکیک کنن .....محاله این اتفاق بیافته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


کارای زیادی میتونن بکن اما شما در نظر بگیر بدترین حالتی که میتونه من و شما سال اولی رو زجر بده اتفاق خواهد افتاد . برداشتن واحد اشتباه تا ننوشتن جزو درست درمون . 


پ.ن : هفته قبل بازم حرف تفکیک جنسیتی در دانشگاه ها بود . با همین روال فردا میگن ازواج هم مشکل داره


من خودم طرفدار تفکیک جنسیتی نیستم اما جون کلاس خودمون تک جنسیتیه ( تو علوم پزشکی فوریت و مامایی دو رشته‌ی تک جنسیتی ان) میفهمم تفکیک جنسیتی زیادم بد نیست
میدونی کلاسا تفکیکه و دانشگاه تفکیک نیست و کسایی که به فکر رل و کراش و اینان اگه ماهی گیر خوبی باشن دانشگاه پر ماهیه میرن مکانای خاص اون کار مثل لاوگاردن و پاتوقای معروف و  اکیپ ها ...
اینو در نظر داشته باش 90 درصد رابطه هایی که تو دانشگاه اتفاق می افته اصلا همکلاس نیستند پس مهم نیست کلاس تفکیک شه یا نه
اما در مورد تاثیری که تک جنسیتی گذاشت اولا سطح کلاس بالا بود از 31 نفر 23 نفر معدل الف شدند بری دانشگاه دو ترم اول میبینی که بخاطر وجود دو جنس یسری رفتارایی میشه خودشیرینی میکنن سطح کلاس پایین میاد دوما ما بشدت با استادا راحت بودیم  یسری شوخی های شدید جنسی با استادا میکردیم که اگه دخترا تو کلاس بودن این امکان نداشت*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> من خودم طرفدار تفکیک جنسیتی نیستم اما جون کلاس خودمون تک جنسیتیه ( تو علوم پزشکی فوریت و مامایی دو رشته‌ی تک جنسیتی ان) میفهمم تفکیک جنسیتی زیادم بد نیست
> میدونی کلاسا تفکیکه و دانشگاه تفکیک نیست و کسایی که به فکر رل و کراش و اینان اگه ماهی گیر خوبی باشن دانشگاه پر ماهیه میرن مکانای خاص اون کار مثل لاوگاردن و پاتوقای معروف و  اکیپ ها ...
> اینو در نظر داشته باش 90 درصد رابطه هایی که تو دانشگاه اتفاق می افته اصلا همکلاس نیستند پس مهم نیست کلاس تفکیک شه یا نه
> اما در مورد تاثیری که تک جنسیتی گذاشت اولا سطح کلاس بالا بود از 31 نفر 23 نفر معدل الف شدند بری دانشگاه دو ترم اول میبینی که بخاطر وجود دو جنس یسری رفتارایی میشه خودشیرینی میکنن سطح کلاس پایین میاد دوما ما بشدت با استادا راحت بودیم  یسری شوخی های شدید جنسی با استادا میکردیم که اگه دخترا تو کلاس بودن این امکان نداشت*



واوو . 

اما اینا کاری میکنن که پسرا عصر برن  دخترا صب . در این حد اینا مشکل دارن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> شمای سال اولی ترم یک انتخاب واحد نداری  انشالله ترم 2 با این میدون جنگ اشنا میشید
> 
> 
> پ.ن : خیلی بیجا میکنن دانشکاه مختلط میسازن که بعد بخوان تفکیک کنن .....محاله این اتفاق بیافته




درسته . منظور من اینبود که همین ما ترم 2 دانشگاه بودیم لاقل از همخوابگاهی بالاتری یا یه سال بالاتری یه مشورتی میگرفتیم که چی برداریم  و باکی برداریم . الان نه یه سال بالایی میشه پیدا کرد که کمک کنه نه حتی رفیق هم ترمی . تک و تنها با استاد بی اعصاب باید بسازیم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





واوو . 

اما اینا کاری میکنن که پسرا عصر برن  دخترا صب . در این حد اینا مشکل دارن


حالا اینا یه زری زدن شما توجه نکن
منابع انسانی مثل هیئت علمی اموزش و .. و حتی ساختمان کافی برای اینکارو ندارند
زمانبندی دانشگاهم با زمان هیئت علمی تنظیم میشه و معمولا صبح تا ظهر برا کارشناسیا و دروس اصلی بقیه رشته ها و عصرا برا تحصیلات تکمیلی و دروس جانبی میدن
هیچ استادی قک نکنم قبول کنه که همیشه عصرا درس بده*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






درسته . منظور من اینبود که همین ما ترم 2 دانشگاه بودیم لاقل از همخوابگاهی بالاتری یا یه سال بالاتری یه مشورتی میگرفتیم که چی برداریم  و باکی برداریم . الان نه یه سال بالایی میشه پیدا کرد که کمک کنه نه حتی رفیق هم ترمی . تک و تنها با استاد بی اعصاب باید بسازیم


گروه های تلگرام هستند نگران نباش از اونجا میشه سال بالایی پیدا کرد*

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام بچه ها وقتتون بخیر
> شما میدونید از ابان که دانشجوها وارد ددانشگاه میشن نحوه حضور چجوریه؟
> خوابگاه میدن یا نه؟چقد از اموزش حضوریه چقد غیر حضوری؟
> دانشجوها و کسایی که اطلاع دارن توضیح بدن ممنون میشم


واقعا هنوز هیچی مشخص نیست 
مسئولان این مملکت هم ثبات ندارن برای اجرای حرفاشون :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rozhano

> *
> من خودم طرفدار تفکیک جنسیتی نیستم اما جون کلاس خودمون تک جنسیتیه ( تو علوم پزشکی فوریت و مامایی دو رشته‌ی تک جنسیتی ان) میفهمم تفکیک جنسیتی زیادم بد نیست
> میدونی کلاسا تفکیکه و دانشگاه تفکیک نیست و کسایی که به فکر رل و کراش و اینان اگه ماهی گیر خوبی باشن دانشگاه پر ماهیه میرن مکانای خاص اون کار مثل لاوگاردن و پاتوقای معروف و  اکیپ ها ...
> اینو در نظر داشته باش 90 درصد رابطه هایی که تو دانشگاه اتفاق می افته اصلا همکلاس نیستند پس مهم نیست کلاس تفکیک شه یا نه
> اما در مورد تاثیری که تک جنسیتی گذاشت اولا سطح کلاس بالا بود از 31 نفر 23 نفر معدل الف شدند بری دانشگاه دو ترم اول میبینی که بخاطر وجود دو جنس یسری رفتارایی میشه خودشیرینی میکنن سطح کلاس پایین میاد دوما ما بشدت با استادا راحت بودیم  یسری شوخی های شدید جنسی با استادا میکردیم که اگه دخترا تو کلاس بودن این امکان نداشت*


با این حرفی که شما میزنی فک کنم دانشگاه محل تحطیل نیست محل پیدا کردن کراش و ازدواجه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rozhano


با این حرفی که شما میزنی فک کنم دانشگاه محل تحطیل نیست محل پیدا کردن کراش و ازدواجه


خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه شو نمیدونم ولی 20 درصد شاید فکر تحصیل باشن دانشگاه
80 درصد فکرشون جای دیگست 
من خودم مخالف این امرم ولی خب بیای دامشگاه میفهمی که نظز 80 درصد بچه ها مخالف توئه به زور و یه خوندن ناپلئونی سعی دارن از بحث تحصیلش بگذرند و پاس کنند و فکر حواشی دلچسب دانشگاه باشن*

----------


## aysan 18

*دبیر فیزیکم می گفت یکی از بهترین دوران های زندگیتون دانشگاهه هر چقدر طولانی تر بهتره (خخ فک کنم منظورش این بود که اگه مشروط شدیمم ناراحت نشیم)
ولی خب از کج شانسی ما هست که اولین سال دانشگاهمون قراره مجازی باشه
چ میشه کرد امسال از اولش خوب نشد
پ ن :قابل توجه عزیزان جزوه به دست آماده برای برخورد با جنس مقابل ایشالا سال دیگه*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aysan 18


دبیر فیزیکم می گفت یکی از بهترین دوران های زندگیتون دانشگاهه هر چقدر طولانی تر بهتره (خخ فک کنم منظورش این بود که اگه مشروط شدیمم ناراحت نشیم)
ولی خب از کج شانسی ما هست که اولین سال دانشگاهمون قراره مجازی باشه
چ میشه کرد امسال از اولش خوب نشد
پ ن :قابل توجه عزیزان جزوه به دست آماده برای برخورد با جنس مقابل ایشالا سال دیگه 


جزوه دیگه منسوخ شده پاورپوینتش کردن تازگیام کتاب شده
من سال قبل به یکی تنه زدم گفتم ببخشید جزوه تون ریخت با هم جمعش کنیم و بعد عاشق بشیم؟ گفتش داداشی  با این تنه که تو زدی بیشتر پرام ریخت و رفت فهمیدم باید اروم تر بزنم
به دومی که زدم پرسیدم جزوه تون ریخت؟ دیدم گوشی ایفونش ریخت خلاصه فرار کردم که دیه ندم 
به سومی زدم گفتم ببخشید جزوه ریخت؟ گفت اخی بیچاره خبر نداری پی دی اف و پاور پوینت شده؟ برو سه چار تا ترفند مخ زنی یاد بگیر بدبخت*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> حالا اینا یه زری زدن شما توجه نکن
> منابع انسانی مثل هیئت علمی اموزش و .. و حتی ساختمان کافی برای اینکارو ندارند
> زمانبندی دانشگاهم با زمان هیئت علمی تنظیم میشه و معمولا صبح تا ظهر برا کارشناسیا و دروس اصلی بقیه رشته ها و عصرا برا تحصیلات تکمیلی و دروس جانبی میدن
> هیچ استادی قک نکنم قبول کنه که همیشه عصرا درس بده*




من قانع شدم به فرموده شما و منطقی نیست همیچین چیزی شاید حتی دانشگاه از رتبه بندی جهانی هم فاصله بگیره . اما یه چیز جدید الان دیدم ببینید:

----------


## rozhano

> *دبیر فیزیکم می گفت یکی از بهترین دوران های زندگیتون دانشگاهه هر چقدر طولانی تر بهتره (خخ فک کنم منظورش این بود که اگه مشروط شدیمم ناراحت نشیم)
> ولی خب از کج شانسی ما هست که اولین سال دانشگاهمون قراره مجازی باشه
> چ میشه کرد امسال از اولش خوب نشد
> پ ن :قابل توجه عزیزان جزوه به دست آماده برای برخورد با جنس مقابل ایشالا سال دیگه*


والا من که نرفتم ولی فک نکنم اونجاعم خبری باشه.چه از نظر درس چه از نظر رل و کراش و..
فقط تنها خوبیش بنظرم اینه ازادیت بیشتره مخصوصا از نظر پوشش و همینطور جو مسخره و بچه گانه مدرسه رو نداره

----------

